
Hatch asks FTC to investigate Google's market dominance [pdf] - tareqak
https://www.hatch.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/5935a818-76c5-4ad6-ab29-51241b9a8a83/2018.08.30%20Senator%20Hatch%20Letter%20to%20FTC%20Chairman%20Simons.pdf
======
tareqak
I found it here: [http://thehill.com/policy/technology/404400-hatch-asks-
ftc-t...](http://thehill.com/policy/technology/404400-hatch-asks-ftc-to-
investigate-googles-market-dominance) .

